# Yet another SS question



## QuickSilver (Nov 26, 2014)

My husband just started his SS benefits.  He is 63.  So therefore he in under the earning restriction of $15,480 per year.    However I am working and make a fair salary.  We file jointly.  So my question is.. does MY income count toward his limit?   Has anyone retired early and had a spouse still working and file joint returns?   They didn't make it sound like that at the SS office when he filed... but I tend to think about things and then question everything.  Please.... no guesses.... just folks how know and have this situation.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Nov 26, 2014)

No,this would be his earnings only. You can earn as much as you`d like without it affecting his SS.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 26, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> No,this would be his earnings only. You can earn as much as you`d like without it affecting his SS.



And he can only earn $15480, and that is not affected by my earnings?


----------

